# In Miami Beach



## buzglyd (Feb 8, 2018)

We are at the South Beach property. Great stay even though our elevator is broken in our building. We are on the 2nd floor so the walk isn’t bad. Found a fabulous place near the Betsy called The Alley. Delicious. Tomorrow is our beach day. Today we took a boat ride around all the crazy properties on Star island and others. 

First time here. We will return!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 8, 2018)

Glad you're having fun. Miami is a remarkable place.
Even though its Winter, slather on the sun screen.
.


----------



## holdaer (Feb 8, 2018)

Have you heard anything about HGVC expanding in South Beach? I thought I read somewhere HGVC was remodeling a hotel behind McAlpin as part of an expansion project. Or is that just a false rumor?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 9, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> We are at the South Beach property. Great stay even though our elevator is broken in our building. We are on the 2nd floor so the walk isn’t bad. Found a fabulous place near the Betsy called The Alley. Delicious. Tomorrow is our beach day. Today we took a boat ride around all the crazy properties on Star island and others.
> 
> First time here. We will return!



We love the Miami Beach Resort location and own 3 weeks there.  We got into the HGVC timeshare system by finding the South Beach Property on 14th and Ocean Dr. which we consider the best part of the Art Deco District of Miami Beach.  We bought there to go there every year for multiple weeks during the winter.  Then we found Waikiki.  If you like Miami Beach, and don't want to get a car when you vacation, and haven't been to the HGVC property in Honolulu that is the trip you need to make next year.  It is somewhat further than Miami Beach for you just as it is for us in NY.  But it is worth it.  

Some people we know talk about going to Florida for a vacation and say that they get bored or after a few days find nothing to do.  Well we didn't find that in Miami Beach.  once you get to know Honolulu, as we do, you never run out of things to do.  We have trouble sometimes deciding on what we will and won't do some days since there are 2 or 3 events that we want to do on the same day.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 9, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> We are at the South Beach property. Great stay even though our elevator is broken in our building. We are on the 2nd floor so the walk isn’t bad. Found a fabulous place near the Betsy called The Alley. Delicious. Tomorrow is our beach day. Today we took a boat ride around all the crazy properties on Star island and others.
> 
> First time here. We will return!


We just missed you buzglyd.  We checked out this past monday but will be back end of Feb.  

I found out that you can buy a monthly pass at city hall that is located by16th street.  It is $100 and allows you to go in and out for a month but you have to designate which garage the pass is for.  There are two close to McAlpin-ocean, the closer one on 13th and one on 16th.  

We walked by the alley everyday but did not eat there.  Will try it out when we go back.  Starbucks is across the street if you need your fix.  We went out every night to eat on Washington or Lincoln road.  At Lincoln road mall there is an Italian restaurant that makes fresh pasta in the window that is delicious.  It is at the beginning of Lincoln road mall to the right.  Also in Lincoln road mall is a great gelato place about a block in on the left if your back is to ocean.  Very fresh and tasty gelato.  I believe on 9th street corner there is a great pizza place.  Also if you like pizza, when you exit the alley turn right and about 2 blocks down there is a pizzeria that uses sourdough (believe it is called block pizza).

Well tell me what you recommend to eat as we will be back for 4 more nights.  Enjoy your stay and the big hot tubs on the deck.  Oh forgot Havana 1957 is pretty good for a chain restaurant of Cuban food.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 9, 2018)

This was just a quick 3 night stay tacked onto a Ft Lauderdale business trip. The weather has been perfect. I haven’t heard about any expansion here for HGV. 

I had a car in Ft Lauderdale but took it to the MIA airport immediately after checking in and dropping our luggage. I caught an Uber back to the resort. We walk or use Uber for everything. No need for a car.


----------



## Panina (Feb 9, 2018)

[QUOTE="frank808, post: 2102824, member: 41162"
I found out that you can buy a monthly pass at city hall that is located by16th street.  It is $100 and allows you to go in and out for a month but you have to designate which garage the pass is for.
[/QUOTE]
Did you actually get the pass? That sounds very reasonable even if just staying for a week.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 9, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Glad you're having fun. Miami is a remarkable place.
> Even though its Winter, slather on the sun screen.
> .



We live in Carlsbad so we are always slathered. My wife and I are both Italian descent and kind of naturally swarthy. We’ve laughed at how many people (even at Alamo rental) immediately start speaking Spanish to us. I guess we are fitting in!


----------



## frank808 (Feb 9, 2018)

Panina said:


> [QUOTE="frank808, post: 2102824, member: 41162"
> I found out that you can buy a monthly pass at city hall that is located by16th street.  It is $100 and allows you to go in and out for a month but you have to designate which garage the pass is for.


Did you actually get the pass? That sounds very reasonable even if just staying for a week.[/QUOTE]Went and inquired about it with city hall.  We were walking by and wanted to verify what two lot attendants told us. Did not find put about it till we had 2 days left and we might not have a car at the end of the month so didn't buy it.  But no we did not purchase it this time.  Will be buying it for sure next year.

Haven't been back to Carlsbad in over 4 years.  Son outgrew legoland but it is a great location.  Used to own grand Pacific palisades and swapping fixed summer there.   Gave those away a couple years ago as we no longer go there and now there is marbrisa.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 9, 2018)

Just had lunch at a place getting a lot of buzz. Yardbird Southern food. Chicken and waffles joint. It was packed and a nice place but way overpriced. The food was good but $15 for two pieces of fried chicken, a biscuit and some watermelon was a bit much.


----------



## Arimaas (Feb 9, 2018)

If you go a little north from South Beach up A1A you can eat for a lot cheaper and some great places north of all the hotels but south of Bal harbor



buzglyd said:


> Just had lunch at a place getting a lot of buzz. Yardbird Southern food. Chicken and waffles joint. It was packed and a nice place but way overpriced. The food was good but $15 for two pieces of fried chicken, a biscuit and some watermelon was a bit much.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 9, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Have you heard anything about HGVC expanding in South Beach? I thought I read somewhere HGVC was remodeling a hotel behind McAlpin as part of an expansion project. Or is that just a false rumor?



I was told that by the front desk when we were there last May. So, I think it is actually true. It may take longer than they anticipate.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 12, 2018)

I miss South Beach and McAlpin! Glad to see TuGgers still getting exchanges there.


----------



## Arimaas (Feb 12, 2018)

You know, with the discussion about the new Charlestown location being a "club" location, I'm surprised Miami Beach isn't in the "club" part of the Hilton time share, being an "urban" location, even though on the beach. Was this property around before the club concept was introduced ?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes it was around long before the Club concept.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks @buzglyd  You have inspired me visit Miami (and Key West) next year.  

Would 4 days in Miami/4 in the Keys be an optimal time mix if we drive out to Key West?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Have you heard anything about HGVC expanding in South Beach? I thought I read somewhere HGVC was remodeling a hotel behind McAlpin as part of an expansion project.



Update on HGVC's Resort Overview page:
"Construction Alert: Please be aware that construction *to add a new tower to the hotel* behind the McAlpin building will start mid-June 2017 and will last around 8 months. Sounds and sights of construction are expected from 8:00 am to 6:00 pm Monday - Friday as well as some Saturdays." _(emphasis added)
_


> ...I'm surprised Miami Beach isn't in the "club" part of the Hilton time share, being an "urban" location, even though on the beach. Was this property around before the club concept was introduced?



Hilton bought McAlpin & Ocean Plaza in 1997, when HGVC only owned SeaWorld + Flamingo (and managed the SW Florida affiliates). So, yes, it predated the "club" concept. The buildings themselves are part of the historic Art Deco District and date from the early 1940's.

.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 13, 2018)

Carol C said:


> I miss South Beach and McAlpin! Glad to see TuGgers still getting exchanges there.


I am using hgvc points and not an exchange through rci.





Talent312 said:


> Update on HGVC's Resort Overview page:
> "Construction Alert: Please be aware that construction *to add a new tower to the hotel* behind the McAlpin building will start mid-June 2017 and will last around 8 months. Sounds and sights of construction are expected from 8:00 am to 6:00 pm Monday - Friday as well as some Saturdays." _(emphasis added)
> _
> 
> ...


There was no remodeling when I was there for a week that ended Feb 5.  But one building (the one with the computers and printer to use) had the elevator broken.  Was told the elevator would be fixed by Feb 12.  Will see as we go back Feb 25.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (Feb 15, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Have you heard anything about HGVC expanding in South Beach? I thought I read somewhere HGVC was remodeling a hotel behind McAlpin as part of an expansion project. Or is that just a false rumor?








Talent312 said:


> Update on HGVC's Resort Overview page:
> "Construction Alert: Please be aware that construction *to add a new tower to the hotel* behind the McAlpin building will start mid-June 2017 and will last around 8 months. Sounds and sights of construction are expected from 8:00 am to 6:00 pm Monday - Friday as well as some Saturdays." _(emphasis added)_
> 
> .




Just for clarification, the construction activities were to add to the hotel *behind* the HGVC Property. This is not a property owned by or a part of HGVC, so therefore no expansion is occurring.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 15, 2018)

Do the rooms at the back of McAlpin look onto the property where the construction is taking place?  i.e. do you think it could be mitigated by requesting a room that faces the front?  (still wanting to go to Miami...)


----------



## md8287 (Feb 15, 2018)

We love that property.  It is great if you are cruising and can stay there a few days before and/or after.  We have two 1BR units (points but tied to units) but are hoping to switch them for a larger unit.  Our plan was to check next time we are there to see if that is possible but if anyone is there or knows please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2018)

Just in case you don't know, it's a small boutique hotel with very few rooms that face the front (see photo below).

Oyster Review - https://www.oyster.com/miami/hotels/hilton-grand-vacations-at-mcalpin-ocean-plaza/
Tripadvisor reviews - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R..._McAlpin_Ocean_Plaza-Miami_Beach_Florida.html







HGVC South Beach video







Ocean Drive video (HGVC appears towards the end of the video)


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow what a gem! I love how they have preserved the art deco architecture. The suites look unique as well. I am looking forward to visiting sometime in the future!


----------



## Pathways (Feb 15, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Do the rooms at the back of McAlpin look onto the property where the construction is taking place?  i.e. do you think it could be mitigated by requesting a room that faces the front?  (still wanting to go to Miami...)



Can't say 100%, but I don't think there are any windows looking onto the back alley.  You could call the front desk and ask.  All the units at the front of both buildings are the two bedrooms - there are eight. All the 1 br's face the sides - no view


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 16, 2018)

Pathways said:


> Can't say 100%, but I don't think there are any windows looking onto the back alley.  You could call the front desk and ask.  All the units at the front of both buildings are the two bedrooms - there are eight. All the 1 br's face the sides - no view


The very back units do have a window facing the back alley in the bedroom, in addition to the windows on the side of the unit (so an extra window in those units).  The front-facing units are the only 2BR units, I believe.

Several years ago, we stayed in one of the back 1BR units for spring break w/ our (then) 10 y.o. daughter and had a great time.  Not a typical HGVC resort, but plenty to do in the area.  The rooms are a bit smaller than most other locations, and the door to the bedroom is just a pair of sliding doors so not much privacy from the living/kitchen area.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 16, 2018)

We stayed in one of the back 1BR's, which had a BR window that, IIRC, overlooked the pool of the hotel behind. I recall watching a large pool party there and thinking, "That looks like it'd be a lotta fun."
.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 16, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> We love the Miami Beach Resort location and own 3 weeks there.  We got into the HGVC timeshare system by finding the South Beach Property on 14th and Ocean Dr. which we consider the best part of the Art Deco District of Miami Beach.  We bought there to go there every year for multiple weeks during the winter.  Then we found Waikiki.  If you like Miami Beach, and don't want to get a car when you vacation, and haven't been to the HGVC property in Honolulu that is the trip you need to make next year.  It is somewhat further than Miami Beach for you just as it is for us in NY.  But it is worth it.
> 
> Some people we know talk about going to Florida for a vacation and say that they get bored or after a few days find nothing to do.  Well we didn't find that in Miami Beach.  once you get to know Honolulu, as we do, you never run out of things to do.  We have trouble sometimes deciding on what we will and won't do some days since there are 2 or 3 events that we want to do on the same day.


Planning for that trip to Hawaii now! Debating on split between the big island and Honolulu. This is our first time. Not owners but have a tour deal we bought (Hilton) Looks like this will take a lot of planning.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 16, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Planning for that trip to Hawaii now! Debating on split between the big island and Honolulu. This is our first time. Not owners but have a tour deal we bought (Hilton) Looks like this will take a lot of planning.


How long are you going for? Unless you can spend at least a week in each place I’d just concentrate on one location. I think there’s enough in either place to keep you busy for a month! Admittedly I’ve only been to HHV so far, for two weeks each time and there is so much to do. We are taking my DWs parents in April for a week on each island and I expect it is going to feel rushed to me because there is so much we want to show them. This is likely their only trip to Hawaii. 

If you are planning on going more than once, take your time and really explore one location rather than trying to rush through everything in one trip. I can’t wait to retire and spend more time exploring the islands.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 16, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> How long are you going for? Unless you can spend at least a week in each place I’d just concentrate on one location. I think there’s enough in either place to keep you busy for a month! Admittedly I’ve only been to HHV so far, for two weeks each time and there is so much to do. We are taking my DWs parents in April for a week on each island and I expect it is going to feel rushed to me because there is so much we want to show them. This is likely their only trip to Hawaii.
> 
> If you are planning on going more than once, take your time and really explore one location rather than trying to rush through everything in one trip. I can’t wait to retire and spend more time exploring the islands.


 Thank you, we can go for as long as 2 to 3 weeks and I am thinking this will be our one and only time ever to go to Hawaii. I don’t see us  traveling there again.  We would like to see as much as we can after not have to go back. Of course that may change after we get there ha ha


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 16, 2018)

There is a good thread in the Hawaii board about what to do on the big island. I’m using it for ideas for our trip. We’re staying at KL and I have booked a rental car for the week as parking is free there. I’m not getting a rental car for HHV as parking is ridiculously expensive there. There is a car rental place in HHV and one just across the road as well. We are planning to just rent on the days we have to go somewhere. 

At the least there are a few places you must see on Oahu. 
Polynesian Village for a whole day trip. Hanauma bay for snorkeling. Drive around the island day trip. Stop at north shore to watch surfers. Pearl Harbour. And just enjoy Waikiki beach. There is fireworks every Friday at HHV.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 16, 2018)

Talk about thread drift... _from one ocean to the other._


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 16, 2018)

Lol! I was thinking the same thing. 

Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 16, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Talk about thread drift... _from one ocean to the other._



Guess a beach is a beach......


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 16, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Talk about thread drift... _from one ocean to the other._


I think that I was most guilty of that, so let me see if I can help bring it back.  We love Miami Beach because we can stay there without a car and enjoy the clubs, restaurants, and beach without worrying about drinking and driving.  If you do have a car, which I don't recommend staying is South Beach, (There are many RCI resorts that you can stay in close by that don't have this great location if you want a car) go to the Everglades.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 16, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Guess a beach is a beach......



That's why we don't want to fly all the way to the Maldives to sit on a beach. 
Miami feels different and appears to have cultural reasons to visit in addition to a beautiful beach.


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 16, 2018)

Having never been to Miami Beach, is there much there for younger kids to do besides the beach? Are there amusement parks or playgrounds etc?


----------



## holdaer (Feb 17, 2018)

IMHO, Miami Beach is like NYC meets New Orleans on the beach.  Fun place for adults, but not the best place for younger kids.  You'll enjoy Orlando much more with younger kids.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Having never been to Miami Beach, is there much there for younger kids to do besides the beach? Are there amusement parks or playgrounds etc?



You'd want a car to visit this kid-friendly stuff...

Frost Museum of Science & Planetarium - a little south of downtown Miami
(the planetarium shows are top notch) -- https://www.frostscience.org

Miami Seaquarium - near Key Biscayne - mini Seaworld and swim w-dolphins.
--  https://www.miamiseaquarium.com/

Jungle Island (f/k/a Parrot Jungle) on Watson Island, between MB + downtown Miami.
_-- reopening sometime this Spring._

Miami Zoo in South Dade County (near Homestead) - one of the top 10 in the country.
(take the tram tour) -- http://www.zoomiami.org/

.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 25, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> The very back units do have a window facing the back alley in the bedroom, in addition to the windows on the side of the unit (so an extra window in those units).  The front-facing units are the only 2BR units, I believe.
> 
> Several years ago, we stayed in one of the back 1BR units for spring break w/ our (then) 10 y.o. daughter and had a great time.  Not a typical HGVC resort, but plenty to do in the area.  The rooms are a bit smaller than most other locations, and the door to the bedroom is just a pair of sliding doors so not much privacy from the living/kitchen area.
> 
> Kurt


Here is the back room with extra window.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 26, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> You'd want a car to visit this kid-friendly stuff...
> 
> Frost Museum of Science & Planetarium - a little south of downtown Miami
> (the planetarium shows are top notch) -- https://www.frostscience.org
> ...



I agree that you need a car for the kid-friendly stuff.  The parking is very expensive in Miami Beach and the traffic is bad as it is in Honolulu.  If you get a car and drive around the area you miss the best part of staying in Miami Beach  It is a walkable fun area with restaurant and clubs all over the place.  Great for adults, not so much for kids.  If you have kids the City of Weston has some excellent timeshare units that can be reserved through RCI.  We have an RCI timeshare there as well as our HGVC units.  We have stayed there a number of times and you can get extra vacations and maybe lsat calls there so you don't need to use your points.  When the economy was bad we stayed there for $150/week in December on an extra vacation.  It is not that inexpensive now.  I say the same thing about about Miami Beach that I do about Honolulu.  If you must have a car, stay on some other island or somewhere else in Florida.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (May 5, 2018)

How much notice do you need to book at Hilton Grand Vacations at McAlpin-Ocean Plaza as a HGVC Member for a long weekend getaway? I see there is never availability on the hotel web sites.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 5, 2018)

Anthony Schmid said:


> How much notice do you need to book at Hilton Grand Vacations at McAlpin-Ocean Plaza as a HGVC Member for a long weekend getaway? I see there is never availability on the hotel web sites.



It all depends on the demand for that time of the year and the specific weekend.  If you have a specific weekend in mind I would book 9 months out when the club season opens.  If you don't care what weekend then go on line and see what is available from 2 days out to 9 months out.  I would always book 9 months out if I have specific dates.  If you can't plan that far ahead then by starting days out and then searching uptown 9 months out you will get an idea of how far ahead you need to book.


----------



## GT75 (May 5, 2018)

Anthony Schmid said:


> I see there is never availability on the hotel web sites.



Are you trying to book via Hilton hotel site or HGVC web site?


----------



## Anthony Schmid (May 5, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Are you trying to book via Hilton hotel site or HGVC web site?


I'm currently going through closing with the Elara in Las Vegas, I'm waiting on ROFR. I live in Orlando, Florida. I'm just looking around and seeing what vacation I can take in the future for a quick weekend trip. I also own at the Grandview at Las Vegas and I'm with RCI points. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (May 5, 2018)

Congratulations and welcome.       The Hilton hotel obviously doesn't show the same availability as what we see on the HGVC club web site.    I see the next full weekend available for a 1-bd on July 6-9 (2880 pts).    There are many during the week available dates.


----------

